# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Dakar (Ντακάρ)

## Eng

Να μια ασχημη φωτο.. Ουτε ρομαντισμοί ουτε τιποτα..
Ένας χλωμος ήλιος ανάμεσα απο τσιμεντενια κτηρια μεσα απο το παράθυρο της καμπίνας σου.. 
Είναι το ηλιοβασίλεμα ενος γκαζα - Πανο - στο Dakar περνοντας στορια και bunker για Αγ. Μαυρικιο.
DSCI0406.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

> Να μια ασχημη φωτο.. Ουτε ρομαντισμοί ουτε τιποτα..
> 
> Ένας χλωμος ήλιος ανάμεσα απο τσιμεντενια κτηρια μεσα απο το παράθυρο της καμπίνας σου.. 
> Είναι το ηλιοβασίλεμα ενος γκαζα - Πανο - στο Dakar περνοντας στορια και bunker για Αγ. Μαυρικιο.
> 
> DSCI0406.JPG


Φίλε Γιώργο στο συγκεκριμένο λιμάνι ,ούτε στο ντοκο δεν βγαίνεις .Έχω παει και έχω κάνει και ένα καλό dial .Με ένα ζευγάρι παπούτσια  πήρα τρία τελάρα γαρίδες απο μια βάρκα .Τρώγαμε έναν μήνα .Ήταν το τελευταίο λιμάνι πριν κροσαρουμε για απέναντι για Καραϊβική .

----------


## Eng

Εγω Κωστα ειχα την τυχη να βγω στο Dakar με τον αρχιμηχανικο. Σαν πολη ειναι χαλια, φτωχια και οτι συνεπαγεται...πεζοδρομιο κλπ... Ενα βραδυ μειναμε και την επομενη φυγαμε για Μαυρικιο. Οσο για dial?? Τα στορια που φεραμε τα πηραμε κατα 80% με κατι βαρελια αδειανα! Ασε που για τα sluge μας δωσαν δυο αρνια!!!

----------


## Eng

Μαστροκώστα πολυ ωραια η κινηση σου...
Να και η εισοδος του λιμανιου...και ενα νησακι στην αριστερη πλευρα 1,5 μιλι απο τα φαναρια!
DSCI0373.JPG
DSCI0374.JPG
DSCI0375.JPG
DSCI0376.JPG
DSCI0378.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Στο λιμάνι αυτό έκατσα 1 ολόκληρο μήνα για επισκευή!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Στο λιμάνι αυτό έκατσα 1 ολόκληρο μήνα για επισκευή!


Και πως τα πέρασες ? σου άρεσε ??

----------


## Apostolos

Ωραια, συντήρηση στο πλοίο
DAKAR VTS.JPG
Η γυναίκα μαζι,
PEARL & MARIANNA.JPG
Μέρα παρα μέρα στο καζίνο για μάσα και μουσική,
CASINO.JPG
Φώτο βαποριών
BUS OF DAKAR.JPG
Μόνο που τελικά το ρεκτιφιέ δέν πέτυχε και κάναμε Ντακάρ - Πειραιά με μία μηχανή και 9 κόμβους...

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ωραια, συντήρηση στο πλοίο
> DAKAR VTS.JPG
> Η γυναίκα μαζι,
> PEARL & MARIANNA.JPG
> Μέρα παρα μέρα στο καζίνο για μάσα και μουσική,
> CASINO.JPG
> Φώτο βαποριών
> BUS OF DAKAR.JPG
> Μόνο που τελικά το ρεκτιφιέ δέν πέτυχε και κάναμε Ντακάρ - Πειραιά με μία μηχανή και 9 κόμβους...


Την επισκευή την έκανε ελληνικό συνεργείο η κροκόδειλοι ??

----------


## Apostolos

Ελληνικό... Σορόγκας για όποιους ξέρουν

----------


## Νίκος Κουμπέτσος

Παρακολουθώντας το *Θέμα Ντακάρ,* (Στα Λιμάνια του Κόσμου) μου θυμίσατε τα παλιά χρόνια, όταν το επισκέφτηκα δυο φορές το 1966, με το Ατμόπλοιο ΑΡΙΩΝ (του Μπίστη ?) μεταφέροντας αράπικο φιστίκι προς Τεργέστη και Βενετία. 
Παρατήρησα την εξέλιξη του *Ντακάρ,* που το 1957 ήταν μια ασήμαντη πόλη, και άρχισε να αναπτύσσεται το 1960 όταν η Σενεγάλη ανεξαρτητοποιήθηκε από τη κυριαρχία των Γάλλων. Εντύπωση μου έκανε και η εξέλιξη του νησιού, που βρίσκεται έξω από το λιμάνι του. *Το νησί αυτό λέγεται* *Κορ* ή Γκορ (*Coree* ή Goree στα Γαλλικά), είναι ιστορικό και κατά συνέπεια τουριστικό, γιΆ αυτό και έσπευσα να το φωτογραφίσω.  

*Η ιστορικότητά
*του συνίσταται στο ότι εκεί συνάθροιζαν βίαια τους μαύρους ιθαγενείς της ευρύτερης περιοχής, σαν στρατόπεδο συγκέντρωσης (ανάλογο με αυτά των Ναζί) όπου οι μαύροι παρέμεναν αλυσοδεμένοι, χωρίς να γνωρίζουν το λόγο κράτησης, μέχρι να εμφανιστεί το πλοίο που θα τους επιβίβαζε με προορισμό την Αμερική προς πώληση ως σκλάβους. Πραγματική τραγωδία! *Το Φρούριο, δεξιά των φωτογραφιών σας, προστάτευε το λιμάνι για το δουλεμπόριο.* 

*Η «τουριστική»*του ιδιότητα συνίσταται στο ότι οι σημερινοί Μαύροι της Αμερικής το επισκέπτονταν από τότε (1966) για να κλάψουν στη μνήμη των προγόνων τους. Για το λόγο αυτό, το κτήριο είχε ανακαινιστεί και διαμορφωθεί σε μουσείο. Αυτά μου διηγήθηκε ο πιλότος, με εμφανή τη συγκίνησή του, διότι ήταν ιθαγενής Σενεγαλέζος.

Στις συνημμένες φωτογραφίες μου βλέπετε το *νησί Γκορ*, το *Ντακάρ* χωρίς τα μεγάλα κτήρια και το σχετικό *ναυτικό χάρτη*. (Ο χάρτης είναι της δεκαετίας 1970). *Σας βεβαιώ ότι το Ντακάρ, το 1966, ήταν γραφική πόλη, φιλική, με ωραίες παραλίες στις ακτές του Ατλαντικού.* 
23 1966.10.26 Ντακάρ 1 νήσος Γκορ.jpg
23 1966.10.26 Ντακάρ 2.jpg
23 1966.10.27 Ντακάρ 3.jpg
23 1966.10.27 Ντακάρ 4 Χάρτης.jpg

----------

